# Family Car Accident



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I went to church early because I was ask to fill in for teaching a adult sunday school class

The wife was driving in later to meet me for regular service and forgot something.. so she decides to swing around. she takes a side road and gets turned around. After she stops and looks right, left, and she goes without looking right again (she is close to a blind corner) she gets t-boned by a young girl driving a smaller car....

our Caravan got hit on the wheel and front drivers door.. the tire is bent in at an angle and I am guessing it will be totaled... good news is NOBODY hurt and we owe $0.00 on the Caravan

When the young girl was on the phone with her parents, my wife said she could hear them yelling at her..My said to her let me speak to them... The young girl said to her mom - this lady wants to talk to you and handed the phone
to my wife...... My wife said... "Everybody is ok, nobody is hurt, the accident is my fault, we have insurance, and your daughter could not have avoided it." I guess they calmed down after that

after I picked the wife and kids up we decided to go to Perkins... Overall it was a good day.... We get to get a newer used car, I did not have to sit through sunday service, and we got to eat at perkins

Interestingly enough the Caravan had 140,000 miles and I was wondering how much longer it would last (I had been adding coolant every week, the radio had stopped working, you had to slam your hand down on the dash to get the dash lights on)

SO everybody is ok


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to hear everyone is fine.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Metal can ALWAYS be replaced, just thankful that nobody was injured. Stuff is stuff, people are what is important.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad everyone is OK! You can always buy another vehicle but not a family. Scary stuff as it happens in a blink of an eye!
I gave my daughter my 10 year old Corolla awhile back and she wrecked it on the way home from work in a snowstorm in March.
She was so upset and telling me sorry, sorry, sorry and I had to stop her and just give her a hug and we piled in my truck and I said lets go home.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your wife and you are real stand up, the buck stops here people. Kudos and God bless. Salt-n-pepper is correct. Who cares about metal and glass compared to your family and other people.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I discussed a crash the wife and I were in recently in which a young girl in a Saturn pulled right in front of us. She ended up being a good friend's daughter. Now, it's all good, everyone is fine and that is all that matters.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thankful all are well. +5 points for the integrity and character your wife showed.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Glad it was just a scare for you and everyone is okay.

So about this newer used car.... going back to a mini-van? I see this fitting you perfectly 









Now can I borrow the keys


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Glad to hear everybody is OK! The other good news that you went to Perkins. I haven't been to a Perkins in many, many years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad no one was hurt MM.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ............after I picked the wife and kids up we decided to go to Perkins... Overall it was a good day.... We get to get a newer used car, I did not have to sit through sunday service, and we got to eat at perkins............SO everybody is ok


Well, . . . since you missed out on the main course, . . . would you like me to send you a DVD of our service???

Surely don't want you to spend the week without a sermon to carry you over the hard parts, . . . :joyous:

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: As others have already said, . . . just glad it was only metal and glass. Too many of us here have seen it otherwise, . . . and in many cases, the hurt never goes away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M/M, I am glad all is well.

Your wife is a real peach. It was great the way she diffused the situation for that girl.

I also noted the smart, prepper mentality of letting someone else pay for the depreciation of new vehicles. I agree.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> M/M, I am glad all is well.
> 
> Your wife is a real peach. It was great the way she diffused the situation for that girl.
> 
> I also noted the smart, prepper mentality of letting someone else pay for the depreciation of new vehicles. I agree.


I will never purchase a NEW car again....

The van we bought used 6 years ago....it had 140,000 miles on it


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

as long as your cool with it then win, win, and more win
and thank you on the lesson on" when life gives you lemons you make lemonade"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . since you missed out on the main course, . . . would you like me to send you a DVD of our service???
> 
> Surely don't want you to spend the week without a sermon to carry you over the hard parts, . . . :joyous:
> 
> ...


I taught that morning so I am good


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad there were no injuries. Cars can be replaced, family not so much.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad to hear everyone was ok.
I find it sad that in moments like that parents yell. The car can be replaced...their daughter can't be. Good on your wife for helping calm the situation down for the young girl.


----------

